# Neocaridina shrimp reclassified



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Ah thanks for the info!


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

thanks for the heads up. i have a feeling the names will change many more times over the next few years. no wonder its hard to know what you really have lol


----------



## Julianzh (Jul 28, 2011)

I can't even pronounce all those names. I will stick with common name.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks for the info! My brain will have to keep up.


----------



## CharleeFoxtrot (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks for the info, it's hard to keep up. I always wondered who exactly makes those type of decisions? Is it peer reviewed stuff?

 in my mind I see a smoke filled room with shadowy figures around a table discussing in hushed tones...


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

It is done by taxonomists (in this case Werner Kotz of Austria and Andreas Karge). Crusta 10 is the loose group who has taken responsibility for figuring out the taxonomy of many of the shrimp. Crusta10 is a consortium of people working on freshwater invertebrate taxonomy and biology. In short, a group of scientists study the shrimp and give them real names and classifications,w hich can be charted and documented so that people stop assigning names based on appearance and so that the discover of new species are recorded. They do field studies and collection trips and collaborate with hobbyists, importers, and breeders.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

"It is done by taxonomists"

LOL I read that as It is done by taxidermists.


----------



## CharleeFoxtrot (Jan 29, 2004)

Heh, I did too


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

silly geese


----------



## CharleeFoxtrot (Jan 29, 2004)

Just a healthy sense of the absurd  . Thanks for the info, that was really interesting.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

I can never tell if I am interesting or just a really, really big geek.


----------



## CharleeFoxtrot (Jan 29, 2004)

...and geekiness is bad why? I've been into aquariums since...well since Reagan was President-the first time -and I still love the scientific minutia of the hobby. And while I'm confessing here YES I am a LOTR and Trek freak. I was lucky, my husband is even geekier than myself and doesn't mind my having live cultures in the 'fridge-he has learned that the ones marked DO NOT EAT are not to be opened LOL.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

"I can never tell if I am interesting or just a really, really big geek. "

Maybe both. :hihi:


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

doesnt being interesting and a geek go hand in hand?


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

I have never questioned it. I figure as long as I find myself fascinating that is enough


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Sometimes by talking to yourself you get the best conversations that way. heh


----------



## CharleeFoxtrot (Jan 29, 2004)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> Sometimes by talking to yourself you get the best conversations that way. heh


IME, it's okay if you talk to yourself.
It's okay if you get an answer.
But if you get a 3rd voice in there taking sides...seek professional help :thumbsup:


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Or if you talk and one of you says...huh?


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

also, caridina cf. babaulti was moved into an entirely separate classification- but I cannot remember what it was. My massive geek card is officially revoked. As penance, I will share this awesome poster with you. I will be ahving them professionally printed to distribute with the express permission and insistence of Chris. Please note, the neocaridina classification is so new it is not on this current poster. I tried, and failed, to edit it. My skills are not in the computer arena, ironically, said the online business owner.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

That poster looks great!


----------



## tumbleweedz (Mar 1, 2012)

Fun stuff thanks for sharing.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Have any shrimp kept the name heteropoda?


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> That poster looks great!


+1!
I want one for the room!

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

mordalphus said:


> Have any shrimp kept the name heteropoda?


No. Not as far as I know. Chris told me ANY shrimp formerly called heteropoda is now davidi


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

p.s. I also have the PDF's of two bee shrimp posters to have printed and disperse with Chris's encouragement.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

msjinkzd said:


> p.s. I also have the PDF's of two bee shrimp posters to have printed and disperse with Chris's encouragement.


I would like some poster if your going get some made 

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

msjinkzd said:


> No. Not as far as I know. Chris told me ANY shrimp formerly called heteropoda is now davidi


Is there a reason the taxonomy was changed?


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

I was just speaking to Werner Kotz, briefly, about it, and he said that the paper is not yet released in English, and is not released to the public yet- just in scientific papers. As soon as I know more details, I will share what I am told.


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

msjinkzd said:


> No. Not as far as I know. Chris told me ANY shrimp formerly called heteropoda is now davidi


What happened here is that Werner Klotz and Andreas Karge discovered that Neocaridina "heteropoda" had been described first as "davidi" by Bouvier in 1904. According to the rules of Zoological nomenclature, the valid name for a species is the one that was first given (Principle of Priority).

Principle of Priority:

"This is the principle that the correct formal scientific name for an animal taxon, the _valid name_, correct to use, is the oldest available name that applies to it.[12] It is the most important principle—the fundamental guiding precept that preserves zoological nomenclature stability. It was first formulated in 1842 by a committee appointed by the British Association to consider the rules of zoological nomenclature. Hugh Edwin Strickland wrote the committee's report."

From:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Code_of_Zoological_Nomenclature


----------



## BriDroid (Oct 7, 2012)

Great info!

I just want to know how the photographer got those 3 shrimp trained to line up like that for their picture!


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

you do that in a really small space, lol. I have done it as well with these species:


----------



## golfwang (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi msjinkzed I was wondering if you could share those two PDF files of the bee shrimp so I could personally print my own?


msjinkzd said:


> p.s. I also have the PDF's of two bee shrimp posters to have printed and disperse with Chris's encouragement.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

I would have to ask permission of Chris Lukhaup, as he is the owner of the images and files and they have not been released in the US previously. He intends for me to print and distribute at events and clubs for promotionally purposes. As long as he is ok with it, i can do that but need to get his permission.


----------



## golfwang (Nov 15, 2011)

Okay thanks for the info.

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dien16 (Feb 22, 2013)

That's nice to know my shrimps change names often lol

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Carlin (Sep 9, 2013)

Any update on the English?


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

i have not received any updates yet


----------



## Luminescent (Sep 13, 2013)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> "I can never tell if I am interesting or just a really, really big geek. "
> 
> Maybe both. :hihi:


All 'geeks' are interesting. I married the biggest one on earth and would not change a thing. 

But then I have been keeping tanks off and on since 1975.


----------



## Luminescent (Sep 13, 2013)

msjinkzd said:


> also, caridina cf. babaulti was moved into an entirely separate classification- but I cannot remember what it was. My massive geek card is officially revoked. As penance, I will share this awesome poster with you. I will be ahving them professionally printed to distribute with the express permission and insistence of Chris. Please note, the neocaridina classification is so new it is not on this current poster. I tried, and failed, to edit it. My skills are not in the computer arena, ironically, said the online business owner.
> View attachment 123882


Fabulous Poster!

What is that shrimp with the red and white pinstriping? It looks incredible.


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Row 3, column 1, what is that?

Also, good info


----------



## crazydog64 (Jul 25, 2011)

A lighter blue tiger, part of the way between a blonde and a blue. That my official guess.


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

msjinkzd said:


> also, caridina cf. babaulti was moved into an entirely separate classification- but I cannot remember what it was. My massive geek card is officially revoked. As penance, I will share this awesome poster with you. I will be ahving them professionally printed to distribute with the express permission and insistence of Chris. Please note, the neocaridina classification is so new it is not on this current poster. I tried, and failed, to edit it. My skills are not in the computer arena, ironically, said the online business owner.
> View attachment 123882


I am a Graphic Designer. So if you send me the file and the updated info, I can fix it for you before you send it to a print shop.


----------



## AutumnSky (May 19, 2012)

Hi,

Any updates?

Also I had a side question about cross breeding between Neos and Babaulti and Caridinia ( or what ever their current names are lol!!! Are they all different or can cross? This stuff tends to get confusing. Ought to be better now that there is cheaper DNA testing, things should begin to get more clear for the non scientific sorts.


----------

